# Black eagle arrows



## wildturkeync (Jan 7, 2010)

POST PICS, HOW YOU HAVE YOURS SET UP, AND ASK QUESTION































http://www.blackeaglearrows.com

GET YOU SOME!!!!


----------



## zman1 (Aug 5, 2007)

can 3 different arrows ( carnivorers ) have the same Id and OD(300,350,300.)


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

zman1 said:


> can 3 different arrows ( carnivorers ) have the same Id and OD(300,350,300.)


Their Deep Impacts are listed as having the both the same as well?? It would be good to see actual, accurate dimensions.


----------



## rampower (May 18, 2011)

I was wondering about that also so I asked Jason about it and he told me there is a little differance but not enough that they needed to put it on there website.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## Ohioduckman (Mar 8, 2011)

rampower said:


> I was wondering about that also so I asked Jason about it and he told me there is a little differance but not enough that they needed to put it on there website.


That is correct. All I.D's will be the same or with in 1/2 a thou or less. O.D's will be different based on spine and you are talking anywhere from one to 6 thou based on arrows.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Challengers are .300 spine, .001 straightness, 100 grain nibbs, AAE PM 2.0 vanes, weight 351 grains across the whole dozen. Magnums are 350 spine, .001 straightness, 70 grain nibbs, AAE PM 2.0 vanes, weight 327 grains across the whole dozen. They both fly AWESOME!!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Any word on the Deep Impact arrows yet.


----------



## ronc141 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Longbow42 said:


> Their Deep Impacts are listed as having the both the same as well?? It would be good to see actual, accurate dimensions.


Like most arrows, the same serious should shave the same ID, just the OD would be the difference. If you looked at every single line of arrow out there with the exception of Easton ACC, all of them will have the same ID as the mandrill is the same. The wall thickness is where the difference is, thus the Outside Diameter difference..


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

My newest addition to the 3-D arrows. Challenger 400's with 80 grain nibs. 308 grains. I am super pumped about these.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Kighty7 said:


> My newest addition to the 3-D arrows. Challenger 400's with 80 grain nibs. 308 grains. I am super pumped about these.
> View attachment 1338739


Those will work really well for you at Bedford Brian. I love my Challengers. I had to back my other bow way down to use my Magnums and I lost about 18fps. They wouldn't tune right for that bow at 60-61#. I had to back it off to 54# to get them to fly right. I should've went with the .300 spined Magnums instead of the .350 Magnums. Looks like I'll be buying some new arrows real soon and using the others for spot league I guess.


----------



## ronc141 (Nov 15, 2006)

What speed do you get from those arrows? I'm looking to get some for 3ds, but not sure which arrow to shoot. Magnums or Challengers.
Thanks


----------



## bowhunterpse (Oct 23, 2005)

Just got a dz carnivores..fletching them up today!!


----------



## mskecker (Feb 12, 2010)

Just got my magnums today.... They look good can't wait to see how they fly


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

My arrows ship in the morning,,, i had a few questions and i got a quick answerer .The customer service is great and I'm glad to be on staff with a company that goes out of its way to help you out.. As soon as i get my Carnivores i will be posting up pic's...Very impressed with the CS :thumbs_up


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Just waiting on the rampages to be in stock.


----------



## Wvuhunter23 (Feb 29, 2012)

I just purchased a dozen Carnivore 300 Black Eagle Arrows. Very pleased to be a part of their staff as I am very impressed with my new arrows. I received the arrows yesterday, had them cut, fletched and ready to go for a 3D shoot I particpated in today in Waynesboro. Everything from the flight to accuracy was top notch. I will eagerly continue to promote such an incredible product. I have never been so happy with any other arrows I have used. Getting ready to purchase another dozen for my wife. Keep up the great work Black Eagle Arrows.


Staff shooter

Barry


----------

